# Post ALL of the pets!



## PaintingPintos

Post a pic of every single pet you have here! Unless you have, like, 50 bettas, then you should only post about 2 of your favorites. Unless you want to post them ALL.


----------



## brokenrules69

2 chihuhuas
1 pitbull
2 bunnies
2 chinchilla
1 hamster
mannnyyyyyy fish


----------



## Sena Hansler

ehehe LOVE the first pic.-adding pics-

okay okay I WONT add all 14 of my bettas >.>


----------



## dormfish

My best Bunny Buddy, Charlotte!!









*Fishies! *2 platties, 2 guppies (three fry), one albino pleco, and a crowntail betta, Odysseus


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh my gosh that's so cute!!! =dd


----------



## PaintingPintos

There are some flippin' cute animals here! *cute-gasm*
@brokenrules69 I love the first pic xD
The chinchilla is... I want to steal it >
Everything else... xD And in the last pic I love how in chin is all "PHOTOBOMB!"

@Sena Hansler 
The fish are adorable! The first betta has gorgeous coloring...what would you call that...gold!?!?!
And the guinea pigs are just too sweet. They are quire scruffy >w<

@dormfish
THAT BUNNY IS SO FRIGGIN CUTE---
I will secretly nom it ^~^
How long have you had her?


----------



## PaintingPintos

Here are MY pets now...
1 dog- Butch
2 cats- Simon and Pumpkin
1 horse- Wilma
1 betta- Omelette
2 goldfish- Houston and Pearl
2 budgies- Angel and Sky
The pic of the bird... that's Angel
The cat is Simon
The horse is Wilma... I brought her into one of the old barns...that's not where she lives! hehe and an extra pic of her because I luff her so much.
The betta is Omelette.
I won't post any more pics because I'll end up posting 20!


----------



## PaintingPintos

I forgot to post Omelette..


----------



## Sena Hansler

YOU HAVE HORSIES!!!! =D

also, yep he is basically a golden yellow... hence El Dorado :lol: if he ever got rehomed he would HAVE to go to an experienced betta lover!! xD
And my scruffy babies.... 2 are underweight badly :-( people suck.


----------



## dormfish

PaintingPintos said:


> @dormfish
> THAT BUNNY IS SO FRIGGIN CUTE---
> I will secretly nom it ^~^
> How long have you had her?


I've had Charlotte for about 3 years. She is being boarded at a local rabbit rescue while I'm in school, however..... meanie college hates fluffy things!:evil:


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I am so happy I am getting my associates online. when I get my bachelors I may be in trouble though. I have 10 bettas 3 gouramis 3 mollies 2 tiger barbs 4 oto's and 4 corys and my furry babys, 3 doggys. Emma's my basset beagle mix, puppy is a border terrier and snoop is an aussie mix. I have too many fishies to post. :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler

hahahhhahahah third picture!!! =DD cute!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Thanks, he's my scary ten pound monster. He drives my bassett nutty. SOOOOOO much energy.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: I bet!!! terrier isn't he? :lol: my dad has a beagle basset and I love her. She so loyal to me xD we wanted a young dog and the SPCA said the owners said she was only 3.
She's actually 6 :| and has separation anxiety >< poor thing lol


----------



## LittleBettas

Imma be "that girl" who posts EVERYONE XD

Sammy- male CT (found under the sink inthe fish section at walmart with almost NO fins)











Flagg, male VT (was a display betta at a local walmart, they take reasonable care of their bettas, but he was returned (no clue why) and I was told he had been there for "FOREVER")














Knock-Knock, male CT (found at a local Walmart a few days ago, he has recently started pineconing :-( )











Smudge, male HM, my new boy (from a breeder)











Dancer, male HM (cull boy from Darkmoon)











Echo, male PKHM (from Cajunamy... breeder)













Finn, male VT? (from Walmart, had NO fins when I got him... finrot?)












Hercules, male VT (was put in another males cup at Walmart, had almost not fins)













Gotham, male CT (from Walmart... my sister got him for me as a Bday present)














My sorority, Ender and Merle (from Cajunamy), Anchovy from Walmart (had finrot), Eurydice (no longer in sorority), Omen, Dragon, and Peanut (from Darkmoon)















Jackpot, male SD (petsmart boy who had slight finrot)













Ned, Dusty, and Lucky.... the 3 cory catfish (rescued from a guy who was keeping them in a 1 gallon with a goldfish who has since been rehomed)











Orpheus, male HM (from Darkmoon)














Chai Latte, female pitbull, at the beach.... her first time and she was AMAZED that holes willed with water magically!!!! (rescued when she was on her way to a shelter)













Pandora, female pomeranian (rescued from euthanasia list)













Punk, female terrier/beagle mix (feral dog rescued)











Monty female box turtle (rescued from a family whos kid had gotten bored of her and stopped feeding/watering her... for 4 months)


----------



## Sena Hansler

-makes it to the end- o.o I love Gotham =D and to answer the "Finn male VT?" yes, VT all the way lol. I'd have 14 bettas, 3 guineas and a cat to post. o.o


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea, puppys a border terrier I think. He was a rescue from a cow farm. Emma has seperation problems too. She only howls when she is alone.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Awww so nice to get rescues :3 and it must be a basset and beagle thing LOL.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

It must be. I think she has abandonment issues. She's been in 5 or so homes. All of my furry kids are rescues. Emma was unwanted 4 times. puppy was 3 pounds of puppy running around in a cow barn with over a thousand head. and snoop was a shelter dog.


----------



## Sena Hansler

well it's nice you adopted them :3 Our girl was pregnant, had babies, dumped off at the SPCA, her babies taken away and then she was spayed. :| poor thing had to go through losing everything!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

goodness. I wonder what makes people believe that an animals life has less value than theirs. Hey littlebettas, you should post that underbite pic of chai and give Sena a laugh.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well my guineas might have all or a few of these: UTI, ovarian cysts, underweight, vitamin C defficiency, pregnancy, bumblefoot, and a few other things x.x thank god they didn't keep them. Some people really lack seeing value in an animal's well being, and reason for life.

And yes! underbite photo!!!


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> -makes it to the end- o.o I love Gotham =D and to answer the "Finn male VT?" yes, VT all the way lol. I'd have 14 bettas, 3 guineas and a cat to post. o.o


So do I!!! that Walmart always has GORGEOUS bettas!!!
I figured he was XD lol


----------



## LittleBettas

Shirleythebetta said:


> goodness. I wonder what makes people believe that an animals life has less value than theirs. Hey littlebettas, you should post that underbite pic of chai and give Sena a laugh.


 
Yup  posting a few of her underbite now XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

yay underbite!!! xD


----------



## LittleBettas

Chai showing her "half smile" as I call it:














And the picture Shirly was talking about with a "big grin"













Gotta love pitbulls <3


----------



## Sena Hansler

hahahahahahahahahhahaha.... omg omg look at that face :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleBettas

You know you love it!!!!
Lmao, she knows how to work it, she has to be kept on a VERY strict diet... especially when people come over... all she has to do is show them a "half smile" and give them puppy eyes and then lay down or walk SLOWLY away... and people start slipping her food XD even her trainer... who KNOWS what shes doing... does it... she's just so hard to resist


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: HA!!! little moocher  so cute!!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I was bragging about my terrier barely had an underbite then I saw that one! Chai is to cute.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: my mom's dog is a shitzu lhasa.. she has a crooked have underbite :lol: and a long tongue o.o and a squished face :3


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Oh boy I can picture that face


----------



## Sena Hansler

let me see if I have a picture... okay well I dont but I have a drawing of her sticking her tongue out.

And yes she has a lazy eye and looks funny x)


----------



## Pucky21811

My kitty: Kaida (means little dragon in Japanese) she's 4. Saved her from one of my dad's former co-workers who has a barn of feral cats. Once cat had a litter right before the woman got them all fixed, and my little Kai-Kai was the runt. All of her siblings were adopted, the woman didn't think she would survive. Then she did, and winter was rolling around. That was when my dad picked her up. 

She's tiny, maybe 10 pounds full grown. Since she's spotted, we say she's a Mau mix. I love her to death she's so silly.

The little red betta: my Dragon Roundtail Zamboni
The blue betta: My HMCT Puck 

My boyfriend and I call my fish our "children," and all of our bettas will have hockey themed names, because we are hockey fanatics.

I also have two 5 year old goldfish. They came from the carnival, and surprisingly survived!


----------



## Sena Hansler

she looks like a Mau mix, because of the ears and face too :3
and those are purty bettas


----------



## Pucky21811

Thank you  She loves to watch all of the fish like television  And thank you for saying she's a Mau mix too, we couldn't figure it out for the life of us. She looked so much like a spotted Singapora when she was younger, but then we did enough research and found a Mau in our little kitty. 

 And thank you. They both know they're pretty boys  

This is a great forum <3


----------



## Sena Hansler

Gotta love this forum


----------



## Inga

Little Bettas I have a boyfriend for Chai 
My Sweet Honeyboy, Oliver









There there is Carsten









Eleanor









and so many fish that don't all get to have their pictures shown


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh. THAT'S cute :lol:


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Oh man the dog in the Santa hat and the toungy shitzu! This has to be the funniest forum I have ever been in.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: hahaha! Sorry this thread should be "post funny animal pictures" xD


----------



## Inga

Shirleythebetta said:


> Oh man the dog in the Santa hat and the toungy shitzu! This has to be the funniest forum I have ever been in.



Speaking of tongues.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:


----------



## PaintingPintos

Hehe... I love how nice everyone is to their animals here!


----------



## Sena Hansler

yeah... I actually don't know anyone in my area as betta loving as me :lol: cats, dogs, guineas...perhaps. but not fishies  So, gotta love 'em :lol:


----------



## Zappity

Sena Hansler said:


> let me see if I have a picture... okay well I dont but I have a drawing of her sticking her tongue out.
> 
> And yes she has a lazy eye and looks funny x)



OmaiGod she looks like my dog (R.I.P);
She was the weirdest, yet sweetest dog ever ^_^
(note, her ears were normally down, she just had them up cause I had her toy xD)


----------



## LittleBettas

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: HA!!! little moocher  so cute!!!


Lol, she's aweful, though Punk is probably 10 times worse, she's very skittish around food, but when my BF sits down to eat she will sneak up (usually by jumping over the back of the couch) and sit next to him... he of course says No! (his parents fed their dog pieces of food of their plate... now she's aweful about begging so he doesn't want Punk to be the same way)... but when he says No! Punk "immitates" him and does a really long whine that comes off as a nooooooo? then she runs away and sneaks back and will stare at him doig little whines... its SO adorable (I have to get a picture of it)


----------



## LittleBettas

Inga said:


> Little Bettas I have a boyfriend for Chai
> My Sweet Honeyboy, Oliver


 
Aw... CUTE!!!! but Chai already has two BFs (a chihuahua and a weiner dog).... she's got a thing for the little guys, lol


----------



## Inga

LittleBettas said:


> Aw... CUTE!!!! but Chai already has two BFs (a chihuahua and a weiner dog).... she's got a thing for the little guys, lol



Yeah but just think of the cute "Elvis smile" babies they would have had. Oliver is of course neutered but... they would have been cute. ha ha Oliver doesn't see himself as a dog. He thinks he is a person and won't give much attention to any other dog. He doesn't even play with the other dogs in my house. He does love his kitty though. I actually got the cat for him as he has always been a cat lover. He used to sleep with my old kitty every single night. 


















There is something special about big dogs getting along so well with little dogs or other small animals that is so wonderful. If dogs can get along with animals of different species, why can't humans get along with other humans of different races? Maybe animals are smarter.


----------



## bettalover2033

*guinea Pigs*










After the bath:









Effie:









And the cutest little spikey ball out of them all Hogarth:









On his 3rd Bday!:


----------



## bettalover2033

Sorry the pictures are so big!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Those guineas are so cute :-( you might have to scratch out Creature from the pictures of "do have" :-( I hate when adoptions/rescues go bad..


----------



## bettalover2033

@Sena: I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh, she's sick. Like, dying sick. I'm cheezed off. And depressed. and ranted on the rant thread =D now I feel a lil' better. not much..  Creature might have to be euthanised, or she'll pass away on her own.


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh im sorry to hear that. I cant imagine one of mine passing. They are so different and connected with me. ..Well at least i am to them.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know :3 I am even connected with my fishies. I love them too much and I cry when THEY die.


----------



## bettalover2033

I know how you feel.


----------



## Aluyasha

My Pets:
Cats (Tao, Jak-ke, Drew)








Jak-ke and Tao








Drew








Hannibal
























Fisher








Georgie








Fisher and Georgie


----------



## nicolaas

Here are some of my fish.
This is my pleco and shark

And some of my mbuna


----------



## bettalover2033

nicolaas said:


> Here are some of my fish.
> This is my pleco and shark
> 
> And some of my mbuna


Your fish look very nice. Though this section says Finnless Friends, so I would post those pictures in a Thread in the "Other Fish" section.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicolaas

O!SORRY


----------

